# Paypal!



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

It would be great if TIVO accecpted Paypal.

My creditcard s and my identity got stolen. I am in the middle of getting that mess straightened out, but I now don't have a credit card to pay for my tivo service. They cut me off last week! I am going NUTS!
I have to wait a few more weeks before I get issued a new credit card, but I could pay right now with Paypal...


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Debit card.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Debit card would be great too...


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Fuzzy1 said:


> Debit card would be great too...


I would think Tivo accepts debit cards. At least the MC/Visa variety.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

They do.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

I believe the last time i was on the paypal site they have the ability of providing you with a "paypal credit card" account number. You may have to change your account type in order to do this but it should be available


----------

